# First Segmented Pen



## tjkendall (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope this reaches all of you well.  It's the first day of the new year and so I decided to try something completely different.  I tried my skills at a segmented pen.  learned a lot....  that's the beauty of it right.  I found some scrap blanks in my pen blank draw and just began to play around.  The top is a combination of Purple heart, Padauk, H. Rosewood and Birdseye Maple.  The bottom is again Birdseye Maple.  Lastly the pin kit is gold.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Picture please[]

And welcome


----------



## tjkendall (Jan 1, 2007)

My first attempt at loading a photo to the site.  Please take a look at let me know what you think.  

Enjoy and have a safe new year


----------



## tjkendall (Jan 1, 2007)

Attached is a second photo taken from the opposite side.


----------



## JDPens (Jan 2, 2007)

That looks really good!


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2007)

great start, I like the contrast in the maple side best


----------



## rpasto92 (Jan 2, 2007)

did you get the tubes reversed on this pen?  The top looks way to long compared to the bottom.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 7, 2007)

Interesting pen.  I love honduras rosewood, but can't tell it from some of the others here.  This post would be well suited for the Show Off Your Pens forum.  I've never done a segmented pen, but hope to soon.
Rob


----------

